
Programmable Banking Usecases - xanmanza
I am wondering if anyone here has some creative uses for programmable banking of your personal bank account?<p>I&#x27;ve been invited to take part in a beta phase for programmable banking but deciding if it&#x27;s worth the effort as they are wanting someone that actively contributes (makes sense of course).<p>I&#x27;m more than open to building something cool but the usual trope of &#x27;bank your change&#x27; or &#x27;limit your spending&#x27; is not for me as I am a naturally frugal person.
======
photonios
Automatically categorize transactions and find abnormalities. I'd love for my
bank to tell me "hey, you spend about 10% more on groceries this month" so I
can go investigate why. Or even better, give me a warning that if I keep this
up, I am going to be spending more than usual this month.

I am also frugal, but I still would like to cut some out of the hassle. I
watch my finances like a hawk. I spend too much time on that.

~~~
xanmanza
So more like trend spending than outright budget? Could be more interesting

